

Negative income tax - peteratt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative_income_tax

======
peteratt
This has been proposed today in Spain by the liberal party, Ciudadanos. Does
anyone know if there have been any trials in the US? It seems like a promising
alternative to what's been said about Universal Basic Income. [1] It aligns
productivity and wealth redistribution in a very efficient way, in my opinion.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income)

